# Xbox Live Gamertags.



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm bored. Come join me on Xbox!! lmao

Gamertag: CoconutGoMoooo

I really only play Left 4 Dead and Super Street Fighter IV. If anyone has those games


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

really hoped you had halo reach


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww, boo. No I don't. Unless you have Black Ops, which I'm considering getting rotfl


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I still haven't ever hooked my 360 up to the net =D

I'm still a PC gamer at heart, I guess.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Gamertag: Master Sachimo

Currently playing: Crackdown 2 and Halo Reach


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I still haven't ever hooked my 360 up to the net =D
> 
> I'm still a PC gamer at heart, I guess.


If you never hook your 360 to the net ... do you ever touch it?? LOLLL Or you just kind of an offline kinda person??



SOUPNAZZI said:


> Gamertag: Master Sachimo
> 
> Currently playing: Crackdown 2 and Halo Reach


I'll add you!! Even though I don't have either game rotfl xD


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Usually play on the PC...barely ever touch consoles anymore.


----------

